# OOTH HATCHED!



## MantisDude15 (Dec 23, 2006)

holy my ooth hatched today. its so awesome!! its a ghost ooth, they look awesome. so now from what i hear im supposed to drop in some fruit flies and let em have a go at them right? and after a week (their first molt) seperate em? thanks  its so cool lookin


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 24, 2006)

Dude!!Congrats!!

My ooths hatched this month as well. It is an awesome sight isn't it? I'm on my second awaiting my third and each time I get the same feeling!!

Yeah, the fruitfly thing is the way to go. I only know because I had so much great help when mine hatched!! THe members here rock!

Good Luck!!

PS.Keep a Stock pile of fruitflies on had!!


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks  it is really cool to see


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I miss the days of "yay my ooth hatched" now its "oh , another ooth hatched", unless its a species im really desperate for!

Oh well, good luck and have fun with them!


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 24, 2006)

lol sorry to hear that


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Its not that i dont like having them hatch, its just under the circumstances which im now living in i dont have time or space for many species. A good example of an this would be the day before i moved to university, a lobata ooth hatched, giving me 100 little nymphs. All i could do was put them into a 1ft cubed tank and throw fruit flies at them until i ran out (which wasnt long as i had lowered the number of colonies in preperation for the move)

So when i got to the AES show, (i bought them with me) I was just giving them away! I offered them freely to people and people thought i was wierd, so in the end i gave them all to graham smith as i needed to go.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 24, 2006)

oh thats too bad


----------



## Jwonni (Dec 24, 2006)

Great isn't it mantisdude my ghost oothe hatched on the 22nd Dec how many did ya get? i hatched 33 and all still ok at the moment

Seperated 16 into their own cups all fed and gave the other 17 in one tub a load of flies gonna have to get my other tubs out of the attic


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 24, 2006)

they were born on my birthday


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 24, 2006)

got about 20-25  they are doing good. one's head got stuck to the ooth while hatching


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 25, 2006)

Geeese!! Really sorry to hear that as well, Dude!! LIFE!!!

I was going to say maybe it's a maternal thing but MantisDude15 is a dude and he feels the way I [email protected]!


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 25, 2006)

yea i was gonna try to save it, but i noticed they got a hold of him and started chewing on him : / oh well


----------

